

Installing an Intel X25-M SSD in a 15-inch Macbook Pro 2010 - colonhyphenp
http://colonhyphenp.blogspot.com/2010/04/installing-intel-x25-m-ssd-in-15-inch.html

======
jacquesm
Every link on that page is an affiliate link for a product from amazon, even
the screwdrivers used.

And if you can't even install a drive in your computer without instructions
why are you reading HN...

~~~
jolan
I guess he's trying to save up for the 160GB model :)

~~~
colonhyphenp
Ha, got that right !

~~~
jacquesm
Just out of curiosity, how much do you make on writing an article like that
and stuffing it with links?

~~~
colonhyphenp
I doubt I'll make anything. I honestly just posted the article to show how
easy it is to upgrade the MBP hard drive. It's my first time messing with
Amazon Affiliates, and blogspot has a nice plug-in that makes it really easy
to go amazon-link-happy.

~~~
jacquesm
Ah, that explains a lot. I was wondering why quite a few blogspot articles
have amazon links in them. The problem is that it becomes very hard to see the
difference between borderline spam and genuine articles. That's also how you
got those tor-x links in there, I actually figured that was proof positive it
was a spam article, because who would go out of their way to link an affiliate
code to a bunch of tools they used.

I'll 'unflag' the article.

Thanks for the explanation!

~~~
colonhyphenp
Interesting. I didn't realize amazon affiliate links carried such a negative
connotation. I'll definitely keep that in mind for future posts and remove a
few of the affiliate links from this post.

~~~
jacquesm
Don't worry about it, it's a pet peeve of mine :)

------
jolan
Should also flash the firmware since it rarely if ever ships with the latest
version.

